# Antler Trap



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

I came up with this idea for a quick and easy antler trap. A few bungee cords, a handful of fence nails (u shaped nails) and a eye hook to screw into the tree and your good to go. I do believe that the best way to find sheds is to walk and walk and then walk some more. But since I have a few good bucks showing up in back of my house, I though that I would give this a try. So far I've had a couple of bucks use it but it's still early in the season for sheds. So what do you think ? Will it work ? Any ideas to improve it ?


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

man, i just made one too...yours is a HECK of a lot simpler...great job! way to use the noodle!


----------



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

Iceman,
Thanks, I really wanted something that would be very easy to set up anywhere and I think this should work. As soon as the late season is over here, (I'm in Pennsylvania) I plan on setting up a couple more where I hunt. Still going to check the bedding area's and walk the deer trails between the bedding and feeding area's. These trail's are where I find most of my sheds, found twenty last year but I put on lots of miles looking.
Antler Fool


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Very nice!! So simple to do, I gotta try that in the yard.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

looks good! i like that theres no fencing/perm. structre involved for them to get tangled up in


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

That looks like it will work fine and not do any harm

Good idea, thanks for the post


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

well done
thanks for sharing


----------



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody,
So far no antlers but I know of a couple of bucks in my area that have already dropped their antlers. So things should start happening soon. Good luck looking or if you're out hunting during the late season.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Thats a cool idea...


----------



## jayyohe (Mar 24, 2009)

antler fool said:


> Iceman,
> Thanks, I really wanted something that would be very easy to set up anywhere and I think this should work. As soon as the late season is over here, (I'm in Pennsylvania) I plan on setting up a couple more where I hunt. Still going to check the bedding area's and walk the deer trails between the bedding and feeding area's. These trail's are where I find most of my sheds, found twenty last year but I put on lots of miles looking.
> Antler Fool


I honestly don't mean to rain on your parade and think your "antler trap" is an awesome idea, but I do believe this is illegal to do in PA. I recall a discussion either here on At or on another site concerning the antler trap ideas. Just FYI because I don't want anybody to get in trouble.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Here is one I set in the front yard. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

on a side note, i have used a 5 gallon bucket filled with corn, pour water in it and let it freeze. Then dump the bucket of ice block corn out. They will use their antlers to chip at the ice to get to the corn. Antler will be right next to it. works well


----------



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

Jayyohe,
Thanks for the info. I honestly didn't know that they were illegal in Pa. I've since read the section in the game code about only taking antlers that are naturally shed, that's good enough for me. I dismantled the trap this morning. I should have checked before putting it out, my mistake. The last thing I want to do is get anyone in trouble here so please check your local game laws, don't do what I did and take it for granted that it's legal. I still think it's a good idea if LEGAL where you live because the deer have almost no chance of getting harmed in anyway. Looks like I'll be walking a lot this year and there's nothing wrong with that. It's the best time to scout and sure is better than sitting in front of the TV. Merry Christmas and have a safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

antler fool said:


> Jayyohe,
> Thanks for the info. I honestly didn't know that they were illegal in Pa. I've since read the section in the game code about only taking antlers that are naturally shed, that's good enough for me. I dismantled the trap this morning. I should have checked before putting it out, my mistake. The last thing I want to do is get anyone in trouble here so please check your local game laws, don't do what I did and take it for granted that it's legal. I still think it's a good idea if LEGAL where you live because the deer have almost no chance of getting harmed in anyway. Looks like I'll be walking a lot this year and there's nothing wrong with that. It's the best time to scout and sure is better than sitting in front of the TV. Merry Christmas and have a safe and Happy New Year.


 Take down the bungee cords and pile a few more logs on the mineral blocks. It will make it more difficult to get the minerals so it lasts longer, and a buck might "accidentally" knock off a antler or two.:darkbeer:

Or bury the mineral blocks, and they will paw and maybe even use their head gear to dig up the ground a little.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

great idea


----------



## dpete630 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great idea. I make one yesterday and hung the cuddeback over it. hopefully the antlers start piling up.


----------



## BAhuntinPa (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats really good thinkin


----------



## devin4484 (Jul 6, 2010)

ya cheapest trap i've come across. some friends of mine make a cage out of fence cut about a 12" square in it throw some corn it it and have had real good luck with that.


----------

